# First Time Aquascape, First Time Post [2/8/2014]



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Hiya! My name is Stef, and this is my first time posting, and I'm posting a first time aquascape attempt.

You might not know me, but I'm a bit familiar with this site, as I live with Darkcobra, and follow some of y'alls aqua adventures. He's more into the chemical side of the planted tanks, and helps me to actually be able to see into the tanks. I'm all about the fishies.

Anyway, here's my first attempt on a 10 gallon guppy fry grow out tank. I did not foresee the floating nature of the woods, and after much experimenting (and hissy fits) and help of my tackle box and medicine cabinet, I got the @%#*@#* stuff to sink until it gets waterlogged and sinks on its own. There are rocks rubberbanded to the driftwood, along with an assortment of lead free sinkers and spiderwire fishing line.

The only future changes I would make are substituting the wisteria on the manzanita branch with petite anubias.

I call it "Moonlight Garden". Viewed from underneath the gravel-"Moonlight Hell."










Stef*


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: First Time Aquascape, First Time Post*

That's awesome!

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Art by Stef* said:


> You might not know me, but I'm a bit familiar with this site, as I live with Darkcobra, and follow some of y'alls aqua adventures.


Sorry to hear that :icon_cool j/k

It looks really good for your first time. Can't wait to see it in a couple months once its all grown in.


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

Lucky Guppies. Interesting set up.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank Yas!
I'll add photos as time progresses. I just hope the manzanita arch holds. It's under tension with double spiderwire fishing line, bent like a bow, and if she decides to blow with a mighty twang, I'm afraid it might take out aquarium walls and guppies.
UDGags: I accept sympathy cards and fruit baskets :icon_bigg 
-Stef*


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

that looks awesome, what kind of plant is that that you tied to the branch?


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

The arch contains Bacopa- Caroliniana(?). The other "tree" is some form of Ludwigia. I am looking for a small leafy type slow grower to replace the wisteria on the other, like petite anubias. The wisteria is hard to shape in a 10 gallon, and the leaves get too big and obnoxious, but the "florette" tops work until I get it together.
When Autumn comes around again, might do the trees up with red/orange/yellow/pink plant species.
I noticed something kinda different. The fish tend to follow the slate walkway in a straight line, under the arch, and sometimes in pairs. They look like they are attending a wedding or event. You can sorta see it in the photo, although they are only fry. I thought it was a coincidence at first, but they seem compelled to do it.
-Stef*


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's an update on my 10 gallon-guppy-fry-grow-out-scape.



















I made a few changes: The wisteria on the right "tree" HAD to go (I knew that-it takes over).
Used the bacopa, but feel it is too minimal, still waiting for petite anubias. Or might just remove that tree as the surrounding plants grow.
Added a windelov (because "luv" is in it), and some Valentine eyesores. The miniature roses are real, and actually blooming outside right now. 

As the fry turn to juvies, they will go in another tank. Guppies really don't need much encouraging in the LOVE department.

-Stef*


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Is this alice in wonderland?


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, I really like the original composition! Great theme too with the guppies and all.  

I agree with you that the anubias petite will be a great sub. Maybe look at nymphoides sp "Taiwan" to replace the 'tree' on the right. It has the light green coloration and is more top heavy when it fills in. 


Not a fan of the hearts, but love the crystal and the over-sized full moon!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

The hearts are a temporary novelty for Valentines. 

puopg: Don't make me pull out a white rabbit and perch it on the driftwood; I was saving it for Easter 

Thank you for the suggestion, bluestems, I'll have to look into it.
I'm only familiar with some species of aquatic plants, and want something more shape-able like topiary, and a red version would be ideal. Learning more every day 

The crystal is natural, and the miniature roses last as long under water as any cut flower in a vase-or those "Aquatic" plants sold at some larger chain pet stores.
Not all cut flowers can be put in a tank with fish, some can be toxic or contain pesticides.

The Moon is a removable decal and glows in the dark, so some tree and fish silhouettes are visible for an hour after lights-out.

Maybe for Mardi Gras I should hang some beads off the trees and throw in an empty booze bottle? Hmmm....
-Stef*


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Art by Stef* said:


> The Moon is a removable decal and glows in the dark, so some tree and fish silhouettes are visible for an hour after lights-out.


That it's glow in the dark makes it even better! Now that I've seen it again, I liking the hearts more. Adds a little kitsch. 

It's your tank, so no need to defend what you like anyways. :smile: I was tempted to add a Moai to mine.

I see now where you're going with the topiary idea. Have you looked at mosses, eg weeping moss?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

I notice you have 2 roses in the tank...


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Bluestems: Never had much luck in getting mosses to grow. They tend to disintegrate or slowly disappear. I have a small island (in another tank-another experiment-semi botched attempt) with Christmas Moss slowly covering the base, but it's taking its good ol' time growing/spreading.

But maybe I'll try incorporating some (moss) with the existing "leaves". It might look like Spanish moss for a bit, take over, or disintegrate but any way I think it would look ok. Maybe I should use a "branchier" manzanita base so it looks more like a tree than a stick?

If I don't find the petite anubias reasonable, might try dwarf baby tears. I tried to grow that out before, but it came wrapped in some fiberglass-like crap and although I tried to pick it off, a lot of it was floating around like shredded wheat. Afraid a fish would eat it or something. Also hard plugging those sprouts in the substrate, and they were everywhere but where I wanted them. I could tie them to the branch, though. Can't be any harder than fly-tying.

I think an Easter Island tank would be interesting, especially adding fish that have Moai looking faces 
-Stef*


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> I notice you have 2 roses in the tank...


The bush didn't have a full dozen


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually, a former incarnation of that tank from years back had java moss growing in it quite well. A little too well, it was a pain to keep trimmed in any attractive shape, and bits would get loose and sprout up all over the place. So it was removed, and we swore off mosses, but we were still weeding out those wayward bits right up until the day Stef rebuilt it.

The Christmas moss is our first attempt to try mosses again, and it seems a lot nicer in growth pattern, though I'm sure it's probably equally invasive. It's currently in an Eclipse tank, with both fluorescent tubes in the front. With the island attached high up on the back glass, it isn't getting full lighting, so it's growing slowly - but it is growing, and maybe in a month or two, we should have enough to incorporate it into Stef's tank.

As the person in charge of water parameters for all our tanks, I should also mention that I haven't gotten Stef's tank stable yet. First I added DIY CO2. Then the brand new check value clogged after a few days, leaving the tank without CO2, and the bottle blown up like a balloon! Now CO2 is only partially restored, because the diffuser isn't working right, and I'm waiting on a replacement. I can tell the plants are wondering what the heck is going on. Oh well, I'll get it straight eventually!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Uh, yeah. What he said.
I admit I know very little of the chemical aspects. I'm just into the biology, zoology, and artsy-fartsy appeal. Math is not my strong suit.
I go to sleep sometimes watching the pretty fishies silently swimming in their Moonlit Garden with visions of CO2 bottles exploding in my head :0
-Stef*


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

very cool, I like the moon background ties in well with the aquascape.


----------



## hotrodprincess (Oct 17, 2012)

I never thought to use rocks to looke like a path that would look so much better than what I tried to do


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Pretty easy, hot rod p.
I just took a piece of natural slate, got a hammer and wedge, and went to town on the patio with it. Just rinse and stick the pieces in puzzle style. There are no rooting-type fish in the tank, or they could possibly re-mason the whole walkway. If you used larger, heavier pieces I believe you could, though.
 Stef*


----------



## hotrodprincess (Oct 17, 2012)

Art by Stef* said:


> Pretty easy, hot rod p.
> I just took a piece of natural slate, got a hammer and wedge, and went to town on the patio with it. Just rinse and stick the pieces in puzzle style. There are no rooting-type fish in the tank, or they could possibly re-mason the whole walkway. If you used larger, heavier pieces I believe you could, though.
> Stef*


We will look at homedepo for some natural slate the girls would have fun breaking it up.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

that is a sweet little path!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank You, shift!
hotrodprincess: Sure would be! Just stick in some "Easy Wind" by the Grateful Dead, and start slinging those hammers-a game the whole family can enjoy! Just be sure to wear safety goggles and be on good speaking terms with every one 
-Stef*


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

not only would this type of path be less susceptible to destruction by fish, but also be more difficult for plants to spread into it and you dont have to worry about it mixing with the other substrate.


----------



## hotrodprincess (Oct 17, 2012)

Art by Stef* said:


> Thank You, shift!
> hotrodprincess: Sure would be! Just stick in some "Easy Wind" by the Grateful Dead, and start slinging those hammers-a game the whole family can enjoy! Just be sure to wear safety goggles and be on good speaking terms with every one
> -Stef*


Whats that little red plant in the front on the right. And the one that right behind it by the drift wood looks like their are two of them.


----------



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

Love the tank, and the holiday themes. Can't wait to see your Christmas tank next year,my fav holiday.

The path is great, what did you use to make it?

nevermind, missed it, slate....


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

The red plant is Alternanthera Reineckii. The tree on the left is Scarlet Temple (I thought it was Ludwigia). The "bushes" on the driftwood are Blixa. There's a few sprigs of other stuff that I add or subtract depending on what it looks like when it grows in. So far pretty low maintenance on the trimming. Mostly the arch and keeping the "tree leaves" under control.
Haven't had to mow the grass yet.

I hope to give it a theme each month. 
Definitely Christmas. I put a string of twinkle lights on a twig wreath and hung it behind the 29 gallon Angelfish tank (it has no background) last year, much to DarkCobra's dismay. Maybe this year I'll build a snowman out of moss balls.
-Stef*


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

A halt on Operation Easter Decoration, I think we have a problem here.










Had to send the troops out in camouflage to survey the situation.










It's a jungle in there.










It's all around us man! Game over!










Oh. The horror... The horror.










Let the war on algae begin!

Stef*


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Where did you find those slate type stones that you used as the pathway?! I love 'em!


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

This thread is hilarious. Love the army guys.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

hunterlook: It is exactly that-slate. Find a piece and give it a whack with a hammer. Any old untreated piece will do 

puopg: When life hands you lemons-add tequila and salt.
-Stef*


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

These guys are a bucket of laughs. They're now sieging the betta tank. The betta has been challenging each one in turn for hours.


----------



## reconmarui (Sep 10, 2012)

*First Time Aquascape, First Time Post*

Stunning and inspiring, very great.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Here comes Peter Cottontail...










...riding on his turtle shell...










...hippety hoppety...










...algae's gone away!










Just in time for Easter, I rearranged the scape. Algae is almost all gone due to Darkcobra's one two punch! With Spring approaching I should be pulling out the lawnmower soon!
Stef*


----------



## Jiinx (May 28, 2012)

beautiful tank, Stef. It really is. I love the scaping and the "path" that you've created. Peter Rabbit is quite happy  

Glad you guys battled the algae!!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you, Jiinx!
It's so discouraging watching something you spend time on, and take a bit of pride in, slowly turning into something that looks like the bowels of a cave. I was waiting for mushrooms to sprout. 
A little patience (on my end) and perseverance (DarkCobra) pays off.

I found Peter Rabbit in a Thrifty store, and thought his expression and the fact he was riding a turtle fitting for this Easter theme 
-Stef*


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Art by Stef* said:


> Thank you, Jiinx!
> It's so discouraging watching something you spend time on, and take a bit of pride in, slowly turning into something that looks like the bowels of a cave. I was waiting for mushrooms to sprout.
> A little patience (on my end) and perseverance (DarkCobra) pays off.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's different for other people but some words in posts get turned into a hyperlink for an Ad and in your post, on my screen, it was "the bowels" haha, got a kick out of that one.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Waz it "Plop Plop, Fizz Fizz"? 
I don't think that's built into this site-I think it's your computer.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I love how you make the holiday themes work for your tank.

Just keep those army man away lol.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank You, Chaos!
The army men came, saw, and conquered.
I need to keep them on standby just in case.
They are on vacation leave, in a nice saltwater tank somewhere in Tahiti.
-Stef*


----------



## njmomie (Feb 4, 2013)

Loving this thread and your sense of humor Stef. Keep it up. 
I may try the slate path idea on my Fluval Edge 12 gallon multi tank as long as I can move some of the shells out of the way.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

The paths are easy to maintain once you establish a ...er...pathway?
The only problem I encountered was it seemed to attract debris (leaves, fish poo, substrate) like a magnet- just like an outside sidewalk. I solved the problem by gently "leaf blowing" it with a turkey baster, just like you would a walkway.
Easy-Peasy.


----------



## Ozymandius (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not too proud to admit that I plagiarize good ideas. The pathway and arbor will appear at sometime in one of my tanks. 

Ozzy


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Halloween is here, and wanted to share "Weird Scenes Inside The Fry Tank".





































May your Halloweenie be glowing 
-Stef*


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great Job! You should add your tanks to this thread: Order of Ornamentaria


----------



## Rookie Rob (Oct 31, 2013)

I wish my first tank was that impressive. Great job!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you, Kai and Rookie Rob.
I checked out Order of Ornamentaria. Impressive, but most of all, fun.
It's been a while since I've been on here and gots a lot of catching up to do...
-Stef*


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Stef didn't want to post this pic of her tank. She's embarrassed. She thinks it's badly in need of a trim.

That doesn't stop ME from posting it though. :hihi:










I think it looks awesome.

Current specs: 10G, Flourite Black substrate, 2x 6500K spiral CFLs providing medium light, dual Aquaclear 20 HOBs, standard Excel dosage, heavily modified EI. One HOB is being used to diffuse about 15ppm CO2 from a single 2L DIY bottle, which lasts three weeks. The setup is stable and isn't affected by CO2 fluctuations.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

awesome awesome awesome! love it! i Love when theroots from the plants on the top are sent down and create really fine needles like that. awesome!

check out my 10 gallon if you want!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Sean! Maybe Stef won't be too upset with me now.  Your tank looks great too! I also like the way you put together the video, it's got class.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

My thread's been hijacked 

Lovely video, Sean. Great choice of music, too.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Art by Stef* said:


> My thread's been hijacked
> 
> Lovely video, Sean. Great choice of music, too.


Time to punish the spouce! don't let him wall all over you('re thread) lol
And I think your tank has a nice wild look to it in its need-to-be-trimmed-state ^^


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you, AquaAurora.
As long as Darkcobra takes care of the water parameters for me, and post the umpteen zillion photos I take (not very good on puter doins'), It's all good 

-Stef*


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

*Merry Christmas from Cajun Country!*


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks, Stef! The tank looks great for the holidays!!! Greetings and Merry Christmas from the longest island in the U.S.
Here's a picture from another famous island that's near Long Island.


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

no gusta on the last bit of stuff ( the glas stuff)


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I love your tank.

I was thinking of making a sand pathway when I set mine up but I like the slate idea instead. I think I'm going to have to steal your idea!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Funny, RWaters, that doesn't _look_ like Whidbey Island 
Very festive pretty photo. I was going for the "Christmas Card Feel"
with my photo. Although they are 2 very different environments, the
colors, mood, and tone are there.

Thank you, Kntry,
Yes, the slate pathway is still there, but lost in the lawn that needs mowing. I 
keep saying that but haven't had the heart to take scissors to it much since it 
took so long to grow and get lush. It has been pretty easy to maintain. Periodic
settling is the only thing I've came across. Easy enough to align the puzzle pieces,
though.

I'm thinking the dark slate on dark substrate is more forgiving than if it was dark on light. Keep that in mind for future scapes. Also, the added cory cats are a Godsend
in keeping the pathway swept. I should of added them at the get-go 

-Stef*


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Posting a few pics of the first time "lawn mowing" and to show I do try to keep up on the ever changing scape:










Trying to train the hydrocotyle to outline the walkway and carved a tunnel over the path:










Cory keeping the path swept:










Cory lawn patrol:










Look at it unfettered now, because the Mardi Gras eyesores will be going in in the next couple weeks 

-Stef*


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

looks awesome!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you Sean, and hope you feel the same after its "new do" for Mardi Gras 
All in all, it's a fun tank and not intended to be a set scape.
Like decorating the yard for the holidays.

-Stef*


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Greetins from down the bayou!!!! Didn't know we had some more planted tankers in these parts! Are you and cobra coming to the SELAS planted tank social this weekend?

Love the tank by the way. I feel like it's an underwater backyard. Has a very honey feel to it. Reminds me of holidays when I lived with the folks. 
Go Cajuns,
Joshua


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish I live in the bayou.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

pianofish said:


> Greetins from down the bayou!!!! Didn't know we had some more planted tankers in these parts! Are you and cobra coming to the SELAS planted tank social this weekend?
> 
> Love the tank by the way. I feel like it's an underwater backyard. Has a very honey feel to it. Reminds me of holidays when I lived with the folks.
> Go Cajuns,
> Joshua


Ya, Joshua!
We're gonna be there with snails...er...bells on!

We'll be bringing some goodies, and look forward to meeting you!

Anymore, our whole house is starting to look like a bayou.
Maybe sell out, cut out the middle man, and get a houseboat. Then _we'll_ be the decorations in the tank 

-Stef*


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

HUNTER said:


> I wish I live in the bayou.


Visitors always welcomed! 

-Stef*


----------

